# oil change question on mkv GLI



## kRaZy GLI (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi guys I wanted to do an oil change looked at instructions etc.
Is it necessary to change the drain plug washer?
thanks


----------



## IrregularApocalypse (May 13, 2009)

*Re: oil change question on mkv GLI (kRaZy GLI)*

Not absolutely necessary - just make sure after you change the oil that you don't have any drips from the drain plug. With my Honda I typically change the crush washer every second or third time and have had no problems.
However, for our new VW I got motivated and bought a bag of washers to go with a reusable $10 magnetic drain plug. Washers are $2.50/10 at ECS Tuning. I'm sure they're available from plenty of other online vendors. They're so cheap I throw a new washer on during each oil change.


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: oil change question on mkv GLI (IrregularApocalypse)*

I have been using the same one on my 99 MK4 since it was new lol. Still no leaks.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: oil change question on mkv GLI (stuntboy79)*

i replace it everytime its so cheap


----------



## wolfie (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: oil change question on mkv GLI (kRaZy GLI)*

Probably good to go for a good many oil changes on that washer. Car is still pretty new, you know? When that puppy gets brittle and splits, or is hard, that's when it's time for a fresh one. Yeah, they're cheap too, so keeping a couple on hand isn't a bad idea either.


----------



## kRaZy GLI (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: oil change question on mkv GLI (kRaZy GLI)*

cool thanks guys. I just wanted to know. I'm planning to be doing my own and just wanted more info.


----------

